# Geschäfte anhängen?



## hege93 (7 Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder!

Ich habe folgende Frage: Ist es möglich, wenn man sich z.B. am 1.1.2006 auf einer x-bliebeigen Website registriert, dass der Betreiber dieser Website die Daten technisch manipulieren kann, sodass er es so aussehen lassen kann, als ob man sich erst sagen wir mal ungefähr drei Jahre dannach registriert hat? Also sprich kann er das Registrationsdatum manipulieren?

Grüße,

Hege


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte anhängen?*

Ja! Recht beliebt scheint derzeit sogar die Variante zu sein, bei der sich Internetnutzer bei einem kostenlosen Projekt eintragen, ihre Daten einschließlich der Verbindungsdaten plötzlich aber auf einer Rechnung für ein kostenpflichtiges Projekt erscheinen - mit dem denkbaren Zusatz "April April!"


----------



## hege93 (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte anhängen?*

Oh.. ich denke ich habe mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt... Also mal ein Beispiel dazu: Ein Minderjähriger meldet sich auf einer Site an, bei dem er unbewusst einen Vertrag eingeht. Dann wäre dieser ja wegen Minderjährigkeit nicht wirksam. Jahre später... der minderjährige ist erwachsen. Jetzt schreib ihn der betreiber an, dass er Geld von dem minderjährigen will. Und er behauptet, dass sich der ehemals Minderjährige erst vor 2 Tage nangemeldet hat... und somit wäre der Verrtag ja wirksam. 

Kann man also die Sache so manipulieren, dass der Betreiber es so aussehen lassen kann, als ob die Anemldung erst zig Jahre später stattgefunden hat?

Grüße,

Hege


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte anhängen?*

Wie du das Beispiel von dem Minderjährigen schreibst, scheint mir das etwas an den Haaren beigezogen. Generell ist es möglich, dass ein Anbieter die Daten manipuliert.
Fragen wir uns doch einfach mal, wie die Daten abgelegt/verarbeitet werden. Gern genommen wird z. B. MySQL und da die Daten dort harmlos für den Gebrauch des Anbieters schlummern, ist eine Manipulation durchaus denkbar.

@ Mods, könnte der Thread zum plaudern ins OT verschoben werden?


----------



## hege93 (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte anhängen?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wie du das Beispiel von dem Minderjährigen schreibst, scheint mir das etwas an den Haaren beigezogen. Generell ist es möglich, dass ein Anbieter die Daten manipuliert.
> Fragen wir uns doch einfach mal, wie die Daten abgelegt/verarbeitet werden. Gern genommen wird z. B. MySQL und da die Daten dort harmlos für den Gebrauch des Anbieters schlummern, ist eine Manipulation durchaus denkbar.
> 
> @ Mods, könnte der Thread zum plaudern ins OT verschoben werden?


Hm.. ok... bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob diese manipulierten Daten dann auch vor Gericht beweisfähig wären... oder bzw. wer von den Beiden beweispflichtig wäre... kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte anhängen?*



hege93 schrieb:


> Hm.. ok... bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob diese manipulierten Daten dann auch vor Gericht beweisfähig wären... oder bzw. wer von den Beiden beweispflichtig wäre... kennt sich da jemand aus?


mangels bisher geführter Prozesse kaum  zu beantworten


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte anhängen?*

...da gebe ich CP Recht. Außerdem stellen diverse Manipulationsmöglichkeiten im Umkehrschluss auch einen Rechtfertigungsgrund für (nehmen wir an) einen Forderungsgegner dar, der vor ein Gericht gezerrt werden könnte. Mit einer stichhaltigen Argumentation lassen sich Forderungen aushebeln und den Nachweis, dass dem nicht so ist, hätte wahrscheinlich der Forderungssteller zu bringen. Allerdings steht gewissermaßen auch derjenige in der Pflicht, der eine Behauptung aufstellt, wenn der andere zielsicher sein Produkt verteidigt. Aber sie schon gesagt, es fehlt in der Vergangenheit an ernsthaften Versuchen der Beitreibung, bis vor ein Gericht.


----------



## hege93 (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte anhängen?*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...da gebe ich CP Recht. Außerdem stellen diverse Manipulationsmöglichkeiten im Umkehrschluss auch einen Rechtfertigungsgrund für (nehmen wir an) einen Forderungsgegner dar, der vor ein Gericht gezerrt werden könnte. Mit einer stichhaltigen Argumentation lassen sich Forderungen aushebeln und den Nachweis, dass dem nicht so ist, hätte wahrscheinlich der Forderungssteller zu bringen. Allerdings steht gewissermaßen auch derjenige in der Pflicht, der eine Behauptung aufstellt, wenn der andere zielsicher sein Produkt verteidigt. Aber sie schon gesagt, es fehlt in der Vergangenheit an ernsthaften Versuchen der Beitreibung, bis vor ein Gericht.


Was mir da so durch den Kopf schiesst: Der Minderjährige meldet sich dort ja unter einer bestimmten IP an... um genauer zu sein unter der IP seiner Eltern. Wenn die Eltern den Vertrag bei ihrem Provider bevor der Minderjährige 18 wird kündigen, existiert diese IP ja nicht mehr.. was bedeuten würde, dass der Anibeter ja nur diese IP vorliegen hat, bzw. der Minderjährige wäre asu dem Schneider...


----------



## BenTigger (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte anhängen?*

Falsch, es zählt ja nicht, wer HEUTE die IP besitzt, sondern wer sie gestern nutzte. Insofern ist rein diese Argumentation nutzlos. Ich habe ja auch maximal jeden Tag eine andere IP.


----------



## hege93 (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte anhängen?*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Falsch, es zählt ja nicht, wer HEUTE die IP besitzt, sondern wer sie gestern nutzte. Insofern ist rein diese Argumentation nutzlos. Ich habe ja auch maximal jeden Tag eine andere IP.


@Ben: Ich meine das so: Wenn ich gestern eine bestimmte IP gehabt habe, kann ich sie ja heute schon nicht mehr haben, verstehst du was ich meine?


----------



## Heiko (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte anhängen?*



hege93 schrieb:


> @Ben: Ich meine das so: Wenn ich gestern eine bestimmte IP gehabt habe, kann ich sie ja heute schon nicht mehr haben, verstehst du was ich meine?


Nicht ganz.
Du könntest theoretisch die gleiche IP wieder bekommen.


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte anhängen?*

@ hege, ich zumindest weiß nicht, was du aussagen willst. Das ganze Gerede um IP ist im zivilen Verfahren (in solchen Fällen) ohnehin Bedeutingslos, da niemand nachweisen kann, welche IP in der Vergangenheit von welchem Internetanschluss aus genutzt worden ist (es sei denn, es war eine statische IP).
Wenn ich dein vorletztes Posting her nehme, dann könnte im ungünstigen Fall tatsächlich ein Provider Auskunft über die Nutzung des Internetanschlusses geben, selbst wenn der zwischenzeitlich gekündigte worden ist. Allerdings werden solche Auskünfte nur Strafverfolgungsbehörden ggü. erteilt, was eine zeitnahe (innerhalb weniger Wochen) Anzeige des Anbieters vorraus setzt. Dabei steht zu Bedenken, dass momentan sehr viele ISP nicht mal mehr als ein paar Tage die Daten speichern, wenn überhaupt. Das wird sich nächstes Jahr  zwar ändern, ist aber ein anderes Thema.

Du gehst davon aus, das sich ein minderjähriger wo anmeldet und einen auf Irrtum beruhenden Vertra auslöst (da der keine 18 ist, wie er sein müsste) und der Anbieter nur wartet, bis der Junior 18 ist und ihm dann eine Rechnung schickt. Es zählt nicht der Geburtstag zur Volljährigkeit sondern immer der Tag, an dem der Vertrag ausgelöst wurde und der fällt mEn in dieser Konstellation aus. Verfälscht der Anbieter aber das Anmeldedatum zum Geburtstag, dann erstellt er womöglich eine falsche Urkunde und macht sich nach § 269 StGB strafbar - das da wahrscheinlich keine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht, erklärt sich von selbst.
Wurde jedoch der Vertrag kurz vor dem 18. Geburtstag ausgelöst und beinhaltete zuerst eine z. B. 14tägige Testphase, während der der Junior Geburtstag hatte, dann zählt weiterhin das Anmeldedatum - Pech für den Anbieter.


----------



## hege93 (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte anhängen?*

@Reducal: 



> [Du gehst davon aus, das sich ein minderjähriger wo anmeldet und einen auf Irrtum beruhenden Vertra auslöst (da der keine 18 ist, wie er sein müsste) und der Anbieter nur wartet, bis der Junior 18 ist und ihm dann eine Rechnung schickt. Es zählt nicht der Geburtstag zur Volljährigkeit sondern immer der Tag, an dem der Vertrag ausgelöst wurde und der fällt mEn in dieser Konstellation aus. Verfälscht der Anbieter aber das Anmeldedatum zum Geburtstag, dann erstellt er womöglich eine falsche Urkunde und macht sich nach § 269 StGB strafbar - das da wahrscheinlich keine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht, erklärt sich von selbst.
> Wurde jedoch der Vertrag kurz vor dem 18. Geburtstag ausgelöst und beinhaltete zuerst eine z. B. 14tägige Testphase, während der der Junior Geburtstag hatte, dann zählt weiterhin das Anmeldedatum - Pech für den Anbieter.



Das bringt es wohl etwa auf den Punkt  Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, wenn er eben das Anmeldedatum fälscht, ober dann eine Chance hat damit durchzukommen... 

Denn vor Gericht hätte der Minderjährige ja keinerlei Beweise gegen die Behauptung des Anbieters


----------



## hege93 (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte anhängen?*



hege93 schrieb:


> @Reducal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entschuldigung wegen Doppelpost, aber um den Thread schneller abschliessen zu können, stelle ich meine Frage direkt: 

Wenn es nun wirklich so wäre, dass der Anbieter das Anmeldedatum verfälscht, dan stünde der Minderjährige ja nun mehr oder weniger ohne Beweise da  

Um dann darauf direkt zu Antworten: Wer wäre Beweispflichtig? Also muss der minderjährige beweisen, dass er zur Anmeldezeit noch nicht 18 war? Das könnte er aber nicht...


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte anhängen?*

Das Pferd wird aber anders herum aufgzäumt - der Anbieter kann behaupten, was er will, er ist es, der den Beweis antreten muss. Wenn der Minderjährige sich gegen eine Behauptung sträubt, liegt es nach wie vor an dem Anbieter, den Beweis anzutreten.

Wir drehen uns hier im Kreis - du kannst das selbe noch öfter Fragen, nur bekommst du immer wieder die gleiche Antwort (siehe zuvor). Es wäre alles eine Argumentationssache vor Gericht. Doch vor welchem bitte, wenn gar keine Klage eingereicht wird? Mache dich nicht heiß, nimm die Argumentationshilfen von hier und feier denne gemütlich Weinachten mit der Familie.


----------



## hege93 (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte anhängen?*

@Reducal: Leute von deiner Sorte sollte es auf der Welt öfters geben, danke für alles.


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte anhängen?*

...danke, die gibt es! Allein hier im Forum CB/DS tummeln sich einige unserer Spezies und genau das prägt nunmal den Erfolg und die Beliebtheit gerade diese Forums.


----------

